# Republic F-84G Thunderjet # 52-2978, ex Norweigian for sale



## GT (Aug 16, 2005)

Cancelled.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 16, 2005)

hmmm, great fixer upper?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 16, 2005)

I don't think there are any civilian ones flying in the US.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 16, 2005)

I don't think so either. Chino Planes of Fame has three of them on static display though. They have an F-84B, F-84F and an RF-84K.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 16, 2005)

I recently met a guy who flew one in the 50s. He said it was a pig. (Opps I better watch saying that  )


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 16, 2005)

Where is that one GT, in a playground?


----------



## GT (Aug 16, 2005)

Cancelled.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 16, 2005)

SAd that a warbird is relegated to a toddler play house.


----------



## GT (Aug 16, 2005)

Update.


----------



## GT (Aug 31, 2005)

Update.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 31, 2005)

Good that they are going to put it in a museum. It would be nice to see it in it's former glory.


----------



## Archangel (Sep 1, 2005)

to bad i dont have the monney for something like that.. 
actually,.. i've never even seen a warbird from closer as 500 Meters


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 1, 2005)

The closest I can remember being to a warbird is when we drove past an EE Lightning on a plinth somewhere outside HMS Raleigh.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 1, 2005)

Really? How far from HMS Raleigh? I was just there last summer. I don't recall seeing a Lightning.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 1, 2005)

Umm...10-15 miles or so.  I was just sitting there on the bus vacantly looking out the window after a knackering day of sports and challenges, and I saw a Lightning flash past.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 1, 2005)

Cool. I wish I'd known about it and where to find it. That would've been interesting to see.


----------

